# R.I.P Chairman Mao - I barely knew you



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I woke up this morning to find my newly named, and only 4 day owned, General Mao, a gorgeous black, dark blue, and red crowntail dead.
He started acting strange and ill his 2nd day but things seemed to be coming around until late last night.


R.I.P CHAIRMAN MAO
I barely knew you :-(


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that  Do you know what might have been the cause?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

cesitlie95 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that  Do you know what might have been the cause?


I really don't know I think he may have been sick already when i got him, he stopped eating on day 2 and things got worse, then seemed better for a bit, and then all the sudden just got really bad. last night it looked like he had lost fins and he was laying on the bottom of the tank on his side, not moving much, and when he would he'd spazz out, then go lay on his side again. when i woke up this morning he was already gone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was very pretty.


----------

